# Maulwurfsgrillenzucht



## Nikita (25. März 2004)

salut,
ich hab mir gerade den Artikel über die Tauwürmer durchgelesen und hab mir gedacht ob es vielleicht möglich wäre eine Maulwurfsgrillenzucht zu machen.
Hat jemand von euch auch schon mal daran gedacht oder ist der Gedanke blödsinnig?
Ich meine, als Wallerköder ist die Maulwurfsgrille mein absoluter Topköder
Aber wenn diese Viecher im Keller auskommen würden.....au man (tschuldigung Mama)

 #y


----------



## Mork vom Ork (25. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

Was ist eine Maulwurfsgrille!
Stell mal ein Foto rein.


----------



## Nikita (25. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

Maulwurfsgrillen sind Schädlinge im Garten.
Das sind so 6 cm große Viecher, die man des öfteren auch im Kompost findet.
Sie haben einen dicken Panzer und schauen extrem eklig aus.
Die Weibchen unter ihnen können auch fliegen.
Für ein Foto müsste ich mal eins einfangen- na ich schau mal ob ich im google was finde!!


----------



## Dorschi (25. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

Ich glaub, die gehen Dir im Keller ohne Fütterung ganz schnell ein.
Die sind meines Erachtens nach auf frische Pflanzenkost angewiesen.
(Wurzeln USW.)
Aber Zucht würde mich schon interessieren.


----------



## Nikita (25. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

das hab ich gefunden


----------



## Mork vom Ork (25. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

Hab es !!


----------



## Mork vom Ork (25. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

:v  :v Die sind aber ganz schön eglig!


----------



## sharkbait (25. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

Du benutzt maulwurfsgrillen um Waller zu zocken???
Ezaehl ma!!!!
Glaub aber auch das die zucht problematisch ist.


----------



## til (25. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

Eklig? das sind doch ganz niedliche Tierchen!


----------



## Aalfreak (25. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

Vor ein paar Jahren war ich mal in Bulgarien an der Donau. Die einheimischen Angler angelten dort mit diesen Tierchen auf Waller. Man zog diese auf einen entsprechend großen Einzelhaken und ab damit auf Grund. Zwar konnte ich selber keinen Wallerfang beobachten aber da fast ausschließlich dieser Köder verwendet wurde, spricht diese Tatsache für sich. Man fing sie dort des Nachts auf Maisfeldern(die Maulwurfgrillen), ähnlich wie wir hier zu Lande unsere Tauwürmer auf feuchten Wiesen fangen. Hab mir dann auch ein paar gefangen und damit geangelt. Hab damit jedoch "nur" eine Barbe von etwa 70cm gefangen, die mir fast meine Rute ins Wasser gezogen hatte. Diese Tierchen haben eine samtweiche Beharung und mächtig Kraft in ihren kleinen Grabschaufeln. Sind jedoch für den Menschen völlig harmlos außer das sie mächtig Kohldampf auf Wurzeln haben. Wer die Möglichkeit besitzt diese Tierchen zu ködern sollte es unbedingt mal damit probieren. Fangen kann man sie auch recht gut mit alten Marmeladengläsern(insofern sie auch gebietsmäßig vorkommen), indem man jene Gläser ebenerdig einbuddelt, mit der Öffnung nach oben. In der Nacht krabbeln diese Tierchen auf dem Boden entlang und fallen dann in die Gläser hinein und sind gefangen. 
Grüße!


----------



## Nikita (25. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

Maulwurfsgrillen sind doch der beste Köder auf Waller!!
Ich versteh nicht, dass das hier keiner weiß. Ich hab bis jetzt noch immer wenn ich eine Maulwurfsgrille mithatte einen Waller gefangen!!! Das einzige Problem ist, dass sie sich so schwer fangen lassen.
@Aalfreak Sie sind soweit ich weiß nicht so ganz ungefährlich für den Menschen.
Man sollte sich nicht unbedingt von einem beissen lassen, weil ihr Biss Spuren von Gift enthält. Desshalb beim Einfangen immer Handschuhe verwenden!!!

Abschließend möchte ich noch ein Zitat von einem berühmten Angler erwähnen:
"Hat man eine Maulwurfsgrille länger als 5 Minuten im Wasser und noch keinen Biss, dann ist verdammt noch mal kein Waller in der Nähe"


----------



## Aalfreak (25. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

@Nikita: Das diese possierlichen Tierchen einen sehr guten Wallerköder abgeben ist scho klar und sollte eigentlich jedem Wallerfischer bekannt sein. Jedoch, wie Du schon schreibst, sind sie schwer zu fangen. Zur Zucht kann ich Dir leider nichts schreiben da ich auf diesem Gebiet keine Erfahrungen habe. Mittels Googel oder entsprechender Fachliteratur müßtest Du aber fündig werden falls Dir kein Boardi eine spezifische Antwort geben kann. Wenn Du diesen Tierchen jedoch einen naturnahen und vor allem abgeschlossenen Lebensraum schaffen kannst müßte doch was gehen. 
Zur Beschaffung habe ich noch einen kleinen Tipp: Investiere etwas Zeit am Telefon und nimm Verbindung mit verschiedenen Kleingartenvereinen auf. Sollte jemand aufgrund Deiner Anfrage über ein Maulwurfsgrillenproblem berichten bist Du direkt an der heißen Quelle. Die werden heilfroh sein wenn sich jemand dieser Tierchen annimmt und deren Bestand vor Ort reduziert. So müßte doch was gehen. Dann klapps auch mit dem Waller.
Beschreib doch mal Deine Angeltaktik mit diesem Köder, bishin zu den Montagen!
Grüße!


----------



## spinnracer (25. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

Hallo,
die Maulwurfgrille ist wirklich ein Top Köder für Waller. In der Strömung bleiben die Dinger nur schlecht am Haken. Außerdem ist es in Deutschland, meines Wissens nicht erlaubt. Versuche es mit Tintenfisch, Tauwurm oder Köderfisch. Finger weg  :q von  Blutegeln ist in Deutschland auch verboten.


----------



## Aalfreak (25. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

Maulwurfgrillen und Blutegel sind als Köder beim angeln verboten??? Weis jemand wo das schriftlich verankert ist?  
Ich warte hier in Deutschland auf den Tag, an dem ein Mindestmaß für Tauwürmer erwogen wird. ... #d 
Grüße!

PS: die Bulgaren haben die M. immer komplett auf den Haken gezogen. Hat ganz gut gehalten.


----------



## gismowolf (25. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

Hallo !
In Ungarn haben wir die Viecher im Pferdestall im Mist gefangen!!Da kamen sie zu Hunderten vor.Beim Fangen muß man eine extrem schnelle Hand haben und aufbewahrt
haben wir sie immer einzeln in Zündholzschächtelchen!Wenn nämlich zwei Männchen
zusammen sind,gibt es Verstümmelte und sogar Tote!Die Maulwurfsgrillen verströmen einen Geruch,der speziell auf Waller wirkt und auf den sie immer beißen,auch wenn
sie verhältnismäßig klein sind und den Magen nicht füllen können!


----------



## Franky (25. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

Hmm - ich hab eben ein wenig rumgekugelt, äääh -googelt und bin auf ne Verordnung der Wiener gestoßen, wonach die Maulwurfsgrillen als "streng geschützte" Art eingestuft ist... Was das bedeutet, weiss ich allerdings nicht. Die Verwendung als Köder ist da nicht aufgeführt.
Für Deutschland habe ich dazu leider auch nix gefunden. Hat jemand 'n Draht an Stellen, die sowas wissen (und nicht nur meinen zu wissen... )


----------



## Nikita (25. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

Von einem Geruch weiß ich nichts. Lass mich aber gern eines besseren belehren.
Was ich weiß beißen die Waller desshalb so gern auf die Grillen, weil diese im Wasser einen hohen Schrei (ne Art Ultraschall) von sich geben, der vor allem den Wells anlockt.

Bin zwar kein Deutscher aber von einem Blutegel und Maulwurfsgrillenverbot hab ich auch noch nichts gehört.

Ach ja was die Zucht betrifft: von der Ernährung her hätte ich kein Problem gesehen, da sie sich vorwiegend von Engerlingen, Raupen und Regenwürmern ernährt.


----------



## Aalfreak (25. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

An den Ultraschall-Laut, als Lockmittel, glaube ich nicht (siehe bulgarische anköderung). Der Waller hat, abgesehen von seiner hervorragenden akkustischen Warnehmung, einen absolut ausgeprägten Geruchssinn der ihn zu seiner Beute leitet. Meine Waller (alle in Deutschland gefangen) habe ich bisher ausschließlich auf toten Köderfisch gefangen, in Gewässerbereichen, wo sich nicht einmal der Köder, durch etwa der Strömung, hätte bewegen können. Das mit dem Duft der M. ist absolut richtig. 
Grüße!


----------



## sharkbait (25. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

Ich werd mal versuchen meine Terrarien-crew zu erreichen die Zuechten eigentlich alles was strange aussieht und futter sein koennte.
Kann gut sein das die Maulwurfsgrille auf der roten liste steht, muesste man eigentlich im Netz einsehen koennen.
Werd auch ma meinen prof fragen wenn das semester wieder losgeht der arbeitet mit heuschrecken und gottesanbeterinnen der sollte eigentlich nen plan haben.
Und ihr legt die dinger auf grund????


----------



## Aalfreak (25. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

@wallergott: Bin schon gespannt ob nun in Deutschland geschützt oder nicht.
Die Angeltaktik des "auf Grund legens" der Angler in Bulgarien rührte auch daher das die dortigen Angler mit wirklich absolut einfachsten Mitteln angelten. Die wickelten ihre dicke monof. Schnur auf Flaschen und als Wurfgewicht diente eine schwere Stahlmutter. Die hatten gerätetechnisch gar nicht die Möglichkeit den Köder in irgentwelchen Wassertiefen anzubieten. Hatte hier in Deutschland noch nie eine Maulwurfsgrille als Köder am Haken. Persönlich biete ich einen Wallerköder tagsüber in Grundnähe (nie auf Grund direkt) und des Nachts in den oberen Gewässerschichten an.
So spannend diese Thematik auch ist...Möchte jetzt aber den Thread nicht kaputt machen da er der Maulwurfsgrillenzucht galt.
Grüße!
Grüße!


----------



## sharkbait (26. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

Also die Maulwurfsgrille Gryllotalpa grylolotalpa, ist in den roten listen der meisten Bundeslaender in kategorie V aufgefuehrt-was bedeutet das sie auf der Vorwarnliste steht.(In Hamburg zb. ist sie schon ausgestorben) Hab aber nirgendwo gefunden ob man Tiere die auf der Vorwarnliste stehen ihrem natuerlichen Biotob entnehmen darf-und ob man sie ertraenken oder auf bukgarische art toeten darf um ein viel viel groeseres tier seinem natuerlichen biotop zuentnehmen noch viel weniger.
Aber ich hab mir das mit der Zucht mal ueberlegt:
Du brauchtest (da die Maulwurfsgrille vermutlich teritorial ist) einen extrem grossen behaelter um sie in ausreichender stueckzahl zur vortpflanzung zu bringen, der behaelter muesste eine ausreichend dicke erdschicht aufnehmen
(ich rate jetzt einfach malin 10cm) und vermutlich sollte das alles auch noch eine intakte Grasnarbe erhalten. Und eventuel brauchen die viecher auch noch ein jahr oder mehr um angelreif zu sein. Das ist aber alles meinem Hirn entfleucht und ohne jede Garantie. Werd nochmal versuchen die Terrarienfreaks zu erreichen.
Bis denne


----------



## Neckarangler (26. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

Schädling
Die Maulwurfsgrille (Gryllotalpa gryllotalpa), auch als Werre, Erdwolf oder Erdkrebs bezeichnet, gehört u.a. zusammen mit den Heuschrecken zur zoologischen Insektengrupper der Geradflügler. Dieses urtümliche Insekt - erste Funde belegen sein kontinuierliches Vorkommen seit über 35 Millionen Jahren - ist ausgewachsen etwa 4-5 cm lang, braun (bis auf die gelben Flügel und die hellere Bauchseite) und besitzt auffallende, viergliedrige Vorderfüße, die ihm als Grabschaufeln dienen. Gleichfalls auffallend ist das fein behaarte, robuste Halsschild. Die ausgewachsenen Tiere besitzen zwei Paar Flügel ; der hintere endet dabei in zwei spitzen Fortsätzen, die über den Hinterleib hinausragen. Die Entwicklung der Tiere erfolgt über Eier, mehrere (5-6) ungeflügelte Larvenstadien zum geflügelten Vollinsekt.

Namensgebung
Die unterirdische, versteckte Lebensweise in Verbindung mit den schaufelartigen Grabbeinen (somit ähnlich dem Maulwurf) und durch die Lautäußerungen der geschlechtsreifen Tiere, insbesondere der Männchen im Frühjahr (ähnlich der Grillen) führten zur Namensbildung.

Wirtspflanzen und Schaden
Die Schädigung erfolgt stets durch Fraß und durch die wühlende Tätigkeit der Tiere; in Nestnähe sind die Schäden besonders groß. Fraßschäden treten in erster Linie an den zarten Wurzeln und sonstigen unterirdischen Teilen jüngerr Pflanzen auf. Als Wirtspflanzen anzuführen sind die verschiedenen Gemüsekulturen, Getreidesaaten, Kartoffelknollen aber auch Wiesen und Kleefelder. Auch im Weinbau können sie schädigend auftreten. Neben dem Verzehr von pflanzlicher Substanz ernährt sich die Maulwursgrille auch von tierischer Nahrung, d.h. von im Boden lebenden Insekten (alle Entwicklungsstadien) und diversen Würmern. Maulwursgrillen sind somit zum Teil also auch als Nützlinge anzusprechen; der Schaden überwiegt jedoch in der Regel.

Bedeutung
Bevorzugt werden leichte, warme, tiefgründige Böden mit einer gleichbleibenden Feuchtigkeit (nasse Böden werden gemieden). In Deutschland treten Sie insbesondere im Südwesten schädigend auf, wogegen sie im Norden kaum bekannt sind. Fangquoten von über 7 000 Tieren auf einer Fläche von 600 m² (Parkrasen) sind beschrieben; die Schäden können entsprechend sein.

Biologie
Die Maulwurfsgrille kann sich, sowohl unter- als auch oberirdisch sehr geschickt vor- und rückwärts bewegen - zudem ist sie ein guter Schwimmer und Taucher - und ist bedingt flugfähig. Ein Springvermögen besitzt sie nicht. Sie bildet flach unter der Narbe liegende fingerdicke, waagerechte Gänge aus. Zum tiefer gelegenen Nestbereich gehen die Gänge senkrecht herunter; in unmittelbarer Nestnähe sind sie jedoch spiralig angeordnet. Die Paarungszeit der dämmerungs- und nachtaktiven Tiere liegt im April/Mai. Die Geschlechterfindung erfolgt oberirdisch über einen Schrillapparat (Zirpen der Männchen), die Begattung jedoch in der Regel unterirdisch. Nach der Befruchtung sucht das Weibchen einen günstigen, von der Sonne beschienenen Platz für das Nest. Dies kann im Rasen dazu führen, dass das Weibchen alle darüber liegenden Graswurzeln abbeißt, um eine starke Besonnung des Bodens zu erreichen. Das Nest ist nach Fertigstellung etwa taubeneigroß, verfestigt, innen geglättet und mit 200 bis 300 gelben Eiern (2mm) gefüllt; das Nest liegt in einer Tiefe von etwa 20-25 cm. Jedes Weibchen baut in 3-4 Monaten (ca. Mai-Juli) mehrere Nester. Nach wenigen Wochen kommt es zum Schlupf der ungeflügelten Larven (ameisenähnliches Aussehen), die sich rasch zum zweiten Stadium häuten und dann auch bald das Nest verlassen. Fraßschäden treten ab dem zweiten Larvenstadium auf. Die Gesamtentwicklungsdauer beträgt 1,5 bis 2 Jahre. Die erste Überwinterung erfolgt in tieferen Bodenschichten als drittes Larvenstadium ("Winterschlaf"). Werden die Tiere entdeckt, graben sie sich rasch in den Boden ein, ihre stromlinienförmige Einheit aus Kopf und Halsschild wirkt dabei wie ein Pflug.


Vorbeugung und Bekämpfung
Hierbei sind eine Reihe von möglichen Maßnahmen anzuführen. So lassen sich im April/Mai mit ebenerdig eingegrabenen Gläsern und Dosen (Höhe ca. 10 cm) die nachts oberirdisch umherlaufenden Tiere abfangen. Über sternförmig um die Fallen ausgelegte Bretter (Barriere!) lassen sich die Tiere geschickt zu den Fallen leiten. Die Fallen sollten jedoch regelmäßig kontrolliert werden, um gleichsam gefangene Laufkäfer oder andere nützliche Insekten wieder in die Freiheit zu entlassen. Als sehr effektiv ist das Ausgraben und Vernichten der Nester im Juni/Juli anzusehen: Mit dem Zeigefinger ist den waagerechten Gängen zu folgen, bis der senkrechte Abgang zum Nest ertastet werden kann. Beide Fang- bzw. Bekämpfungsmethoden sind bereits vom holländischen Maler und Entomologen Jean Goedat (17. Jahrhundert) beschrieben worden und stellen auch heute noch effektive Maßnahmen dar. Natürliche Feinde, z.B. Maulwurf (!), Krähe, Star, Amsel und Dachs sollten -sofern möglich - gefördert werden.


----------



## Neckarangler (26. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

Die Maulwurfsgrille    

Hier gehts zur Foto-Homepage von Sabine Jelinek... Die Gänge der Maulwurfsgrille verlaufen nahe der Bodenoberfläche.
Zu den ungewöhnlichsten Heuschrecken gehört die Maulwurfsgrille. Auf den ersten Blick will das rund fünf Zentimeter große, bräunliche Tier gar nicht so ins übliche Heuschreckenschema passen und als hübsch kann sie auch kaum gelten. So heißt denn auch eine Folge von Biene Maja "Von der Maulwurfsgrille, die keiner zum Freund wollte". Der Name Maulwurfsgrille kommt nicht von ungefähr: Die Vorderbeine sind in kleine Grabschaufeln umgewandelt. Die Maulwurfsgrille lebt weitgehend unterirdisch in selbst gegrabenen Gängen. Sie ernährt sich fast ausschließlich von Engerlingen, Raupen und Regenwürmern. Beim Gangbau zerstört sie aber auch Wurzeln, was ihr einen Ruf als gefährlicher Schädling eingebracht hat.



hier geht’s per Klick zum großen Originalbild auf Christiane Rosenbergers Homepage... Maulwurfsgrille, gefunden in einem Komposthaufen. Ein Hinterbein fehlt.
Die Maulwurfsgrille betreibt intensive Brutpflege. Die 200 bis 300 Eier werden in einer speziellen Bruthöhle abgelegt und vom Grillenweibchen beschützt, ja sogar immer wieder sauber geleckt, damit die Eier nicht von Fäulnis oder Pilzen befallen werden. Die Entwicklung der Larven bis zur erwachsenen Maulwurfsgrille dauert zwei bis drei Jahre. Die Anwesenheit der Maulwurfsgrille merkt man entweder an ihren Gängen oder zur Paarungszeit im Mai und Juni, wenn die Tiere ihre Bauten verlassen und abends ihr Zirpen hören lasen, das übrigens dem Schnurren des Ziegenmelkers ähnelt.



Hier gehts zur Foto-Homepage von Sabine Jelinek... Das Gelege der Maulwurfsgrille
Regionale Bezeichnungen wie Werre, Erdwolf, Erdkrebs oder Erdhund zeigen, dass die Maulwurfsgrille früher allgemein bekannt war. Heute ist sie in weiten Teilen Deutschlands verschwunden und nur noch im Süden etwas häufiger. Noch in der Roten Liste von 1998 war die Maulwurfsgrille lediglich in der so genannten Vorwarnliste aufgenommen. Inzwischen geht man davon aus, dass die Art bundesweit als "stark gefährdet" (Kategorie 2) einzustufen ist.


----------



## spinnracer (26. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

Ich muss noch suchen wo das steht melde mich.


----------



## spinnracer (26. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

Also Blutegel stehen unter Artenschutz (Rote Liste)! Die Entnahme aus der  Natur ist verboten. Bei Importen wird eine CITES-Bescheinigung notwendig. Zur Malwurfsgrille später mehr.


----------



## Mikesch (26. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*



			
				Nikita schrieb:
			
		

> ... Sie sind soweit ich weiß nicht so ganz ungefährlich für den Menschen.
> Man sollte sich nicht unbedingt von einem beissen lassen, weil ihr Biss Spuren von Gift enthält. Desshalb beim Einfangen immer Handschuhe verwenden!!!
> ...



Dieses Märchen dient dazu, den Bestand nicht ganz und gar zum Erlöschen zu bringen.
Maulwurfsgrillen sind in Deutschland heutzutage relativ selten.


----------



## Nikita (26. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

naja das mit dem Gift glaub ich a net so recht, aber beissen können diese Viecher ganz heftig. Mein Cousain wurde beim Einfangen von einer gebissen- hat ne gute Woche Schmerzen gehabt (na gut ist ja erst 7 Jahre alt, aber trotzdem)


----------



## Aalfreak (27. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

Also dürfen Maulwurfsgrillen nun in Deutschland als Köder verwendet werden oder nicht? Kann das jemand beantworten? 
Und wie schaut es mit der Verwendung von med. Blutegeln aus, die man sich von einem Krankenhaus besorgt? Hätte da eventuell eine Bezugsquelle. Wären die offiziell als Köder erlaubt?
Grüße!

@Nikita: Hatte vorher schon einmal die Frage an Dich gestellt und leider keine Antwort darauf erhalten.Nun also noch einmal: Beschreib doch mal Deine Angeltaktik mit diesem Köder, bishin zu den Montagen!      Grüße!


----------



## Nikita (28. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

Sorry Aalfreak, ist mir irgendwie entgangen, also:
Die einfachst Methode ist es den Haken (ich verwende Größe 6) durch den Rückenpanzer der Grille zu ziehen.
Ein guter Freund von mir "bindet" die Grille, mit Schnur an den Haken.
Das hat den Vorteil, dass sie besser am Haken hält und das sich die Grille im Wasser bewegen kann.
Gefischt wird am Grund oder (wie ich persönlich besser fange) mit Pose 1/2-1 Meter über Grund.
Damit solltest du mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Erfolg haben
Wenn du nach ca. 10 Minuten keinen Biss hast, kannst du wieder einholen, weil die Grille unter Wasser nicht so lange überlebt.


----------



## Aalfreak (28. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

Hallo Nikita!
Mit Hakengröße 6 auf Waller? Ist Dir dabei noch kein Waller ausgestiegen? 
Grüße!


----------



## Nikita (28. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

Morgen Aalfreak
Ich verwende Hakengröße 6 für die Grillen und für die Tauwürmer
Für toten Köderfisch verwende ich natürlich größere Haken. Das funktioniert meiner Meinung nach ganz gut. 
Kann mich eigentlich nicht erinnern, wann mir ein Waller das letzte Mal beim Drill abgekommen ist. -kommt auf jeden Fall nicht sehr häufig vor
P.S.: Den größten Fisch, den ich mit 6er herausgeholt hab, hat an die 40 Kilo gehabt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (28. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

Kurze Frage zu der Hackengröße, meinst Du 6/0 oder 0/6? 
Mir kommt ein Hacken der Größe 0/6 zum Wallerfischen, oder auch Hackengröße 6, doch etwas sehr klein vor.
Ich benutze zum Aalfischen ja schon Butthacken der Größe 1/0.


----------



## Nikita (28. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

@Stuffel
verwende 6/0, type: curved
Zugegeben, die wirken bei etwas größeren Fischen schon sehr klein, aber wie gesagt
ich komm mit denen auch bei größeren Fischen locker aus
Und ich verwende diese Größe wie schon erwähnt nur für Grille und Tauwurmbündel, weil sie meiner Meinung nach genau passend sind


----------



## fishboy (28. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

war letztes jahr in italien karpfenangeln...da ist mir auch son fich aufgefallen wusste damals aber nicht was das ist...naja wenn man damit angeln kann vielleicht mal eins einfangen-die vicher sehen ja echt beeindruckent aus!


----------



## Aalfreak (28. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

Stellt sich nur noch die Frage ob man diese Exemplare in Deutschland als Hakenköder verwenden darf ohne das einem gleich die Eier abgeschossen werden.
Grüße!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (28. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

Wo bekommt man die Viecher denn zu kaufen? Oder bekommt man die hier in Deutschland garnicht.


----------



## Aalfreak (28. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

Hi Stuffel! #h 
Hab mir am Freitag mal den Spaß gemacht und 4 verschiedene Tier- und Zoohandlungen in München angerufen von denen nicht mal eine dieses Individuum ansich auch nur vom Nahmen her kannte, geschweige mir Bezugsquellen nennen konnte. Sachmal sind die kloppi oder ham die nix gelernt? Werds ab Montag mal bei verschiedenen Kleingartenvereinen telefonisch erfragen bzw. in dieser Richtung weiterforschen. Es wird warscheinlich darauf hinauslaufen, daß man besagte Fallen selber aufstellt um die niedlichen Tierchen zu fangen. Das wäre dann auch die Finanziell günstigste Variante, denke ich. Das das mit den Gläsern funktioniert habe ich vor einigen Jahren live gesehen. Leider war es zu einem Zeitpunkt wo ich mit Wallern noch nix am Hut hatte und mir die Fängikeit dieser Species noch nicht bekannt war. Diese Thematik finde ich persönlich absolut interessant.
Grüße!


----------



## Nikita (28. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

hey aalfreak
Schreib unbedingt zurück, was du alles rausbekommen hast!!!
Zum Kauf von Maulwurfsgrillen kann ich nur so viel sagen, dass es bei uns in der Nähe mal ein Großgeschäft gegeben hat, da hat es neben Eidechsen, Spinnen und anderen Kleintieren eben auch die besagten Maulwurfsgrillen zu kaufen gegeben.
Aber ist leider in Konkurs gegangen- leider findet sich kein Alternativgeschäft 
schade eigentlich


----------



## Aalfreak (28. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

Hi Nikita!
Da kannst Du sicher sein. Werde die Ergebnisse meiner Nachforschungen in diesem Thread wiedergeben. Bin selber schon gespannt. Meinst Du mit dem Großgeschäft einen Großmarkt für den Handel oder nur eben ein großes Geschäft, wo es diese Species zu kaufen gab?
Grüße!


----------



## Nikita (29. März 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

salut Aalfreaky
War nur ein größeres Geschäft, das wirklich alles verkauft hat, was vier Beine gehabt hat. Mir fällt der Name voll nicht mehr ein. Irgendwas mit Vi.....


----------



## Aalfreak (18. April 2004)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

Servus Nikita, hi Boardies!
Hab die Tage nach diesem Tread, ne Menge rumtelefoniert. Also über Kleingartenvereine ists nicht so produktiv gelaufen wie ich ursprünglich annahm. Zoo-und Kleintiergeschäfte kann man getroßt als Bezugsquelle ausschließen. Der von Dir beschriebene Laden war anscheinend derzeit die Nadel im Heuhaufen. 
Lediglich in einem Nachbardorf meiner Heimatstadt konnte ich einen Kleingärtner samt dazugehöhrigen Grundstück ausmachen, auf welchem unsere besagten Tierchen gut vorkommen. Bisher, wenn er mal eine fing, legte er sie in Spiritus ein und merere Schulen bekamen seither Anschauungsmaterial für den Biologie Unterricht gesponsort. 
Nach seiner Aussage hin, funktioniert die Gläserfalle bei ihm nicht so gut. Bessere Erfahrungen hatte er hingegen mit Spüli erlangt. Er meint, wenn man Spüli mit Wasser anmischt und dies dann mittels einer Gieskanne auf die entsprechenden Flächen verteilt, kommen unsere Krabbler ganz flink an die Erdoberfläche sobald angeblich ihr Hinterteil Kontakt mit dem Gemisch bekommt. 
Er wäre auch gerne bereit mir einige zu fangen, was aber noch etwa 2-3 Wochen dauern kann da die Krabbler erst dann so richtig aktiv werden. Da sich in meinen Augen der Aufwand nicht lohnt um die dann alle 3h am Haken zu erneuern, dachte ich an sowas wie einen Dipp oder wie das heißt. Wenn man beispielsweise ein geschmacksneutrales Speiseöl? hätte und in dieses dann Krabblerragou einbringt müßten sich doch theoretisch alle Aromen in dem Öl lösen. Oder? Die Karpfencracks müssten sich doch mit sowas auskennen. 
Leider kann ich jedoch keine Gebiete nennen wo Maulwurfsgrillen akut vorkommen.
Wer kann mir sagen wie mann sämtliche Aromen mererer Krabbler in einer Flüssigkeit gelöst bekommt, ohne das dieser Sud einem nach 3 Tagen wegschimmelt?
Grüße!


----------



## Pelen (24. August 2005)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*



			
				Nikita schrieb:
			
		

> salut,
> ich hab mir gerade den Artikel über die Tauwürmer durchgelesen und hab mir gedacht ob es vielleicht möglich wäre eine Maulwurfsgrillenzucht zu machen.
> Hat jemand von euch auch schon mal daran gedacht oder ist der Gedanke blödsinnig?
> Ich meine, als Wallerköder ist die Maulwurfsgrille mein absoluter Topköder
> ...


 
Ich habe in meinem Garten Hunderte, es ist sehr mühsam sie loszuwerden. Meine Methode: In den Gang ein halbes Schnapsglas Speiseöl, nach 1 - 2 Minuten ist das Vich da und stirbt an Atemnot. Warum weiß ich nicht! Dann in den Biomüll, nicht in die Pfanne!! Wer hat bessere Fangmethode?


----------



## argon08 (24. August 2005)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

hallo
hab euere grille letztens bei ebay gesehen!!
hab heute danach gesucht aber momentan scheint sie keiner anzubieten
ich würde mal im angelladen nachfragen vielleicht wissen die ja was dazu
oder können sie besorgen


----------



## Joka (24. August 2005)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

hi
warum nehmt ihr keine Steppengrillen oder Kurzflügelgrillen?
denke der Waller sieht da keinen Unterschied 

www.kerf.de


----------



## Anni (24. August 2005)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

ohhhh jaaaa ich hab sie auch im garten #q die kannst nicht ausrotten fressen alle wurzeln ab #q #q 
mein nachbar ein bauer hat schon einen wunderbaren apfelbaum eingebüßt:v 

das rezept stammt von ihm#6 
in eine gießkanne auf 10 liter wasser 3 stamperl öl zugeben wenns geht die ganze gaudi lauwarm in die löcher schütten und nach einer weile mußt du schnell sein #6 da kommt oft eine ganze familie raus und sooooo schnell sind sie auch wieder weg #q also nichts wie üben und du hast diese viecher auch noch lebend gefangen #6 
das gleiche geht mit einem  bio spülmittel iss billiger wie öl und dem boden machts nichts aus #6 

also viel spass bei der großwildjagd|supergri |supergri 
gruß anni#h


----------



## posengucker (24. August 2005)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

Hallo,

da hätten wir ja 2 Grillenliefernaten im Board 

lg
Pogu


----------



## Anni (24. August 2005)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

logo aber nur im sommer wenns schön warm ist da sind die weit an der oberfläche und mir macht das spass|supergri weil oft sind die schneller als ich|supergri |supergri 
aber ich bleib trotzdem SIEGER#6 

gruß anni


----------



## argon08 (24. August 2005)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

sind die jetzt geschützt oder nicht????


----------



## Sxxlflx (24. August 2005)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

tach...ich hab mich gerade an die insektenspezies in meinem terrarienforum gewandt, sobald diese geantwortet haben melde ich mich


----------



## Sxxlflx (24. August 2005)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

so: da mir bisher noch niemand was genaueres sagen konnte, hab ich ne ganze weile selbst im netz gesuch und diese seite gefundene:

http://www.s2you.com/platform/redlists/

da gebt ihr bei suchen einfach maulwurfsgrille ein und geht dann auf die erste namensangabe. dort findet ihr eine auflistung der einzelnen schutzbestimmungen. ist vom bundesland und stadt abhängig...scheinbar steht sie deutschlandweit auf der vorwarnliste...in sachsen ist sie vom aussterben bedroht...die bedeutung der einzelnen zahlen und buchstaben werden erklärt wenn ihr am ende der literaturerklärung auf das blaue Info I klickt...denke das es damit geklärt ist...


----------



## Profi (24. August 2005)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*



			
				Nikita schrieb:
			
		

> salut,
> Ich meine, als Wallerköder ist die Maulwurfsgrille mein absoluter Topköder
> #y


 
Hi Nikita.
Ich bin zwar nicht unbedingt der Wallerprofi, aber ich kanns fast nicht glauben, dass die Grillen so top sind bei uns, auch wenns immer wieder geschrieben steht.

Mein Freund Peter ist am Neckar fast nur auf Waller unterwegs und fängt jedes Jahr mehrere Dutzende gute Welse. Und er hat ausgiebig die Grillen (die gibts beim Reiterplatz im Pferdemist zu Hauf) getestet. Einzeln, als Bündel, an der Pose usw... Aber er hat nie einen Wels damit landen können, nicht mal an tagen, als es mehrere Bisse auf Tauwurmbündel gab.

Ich hab das Buch "Geheimnissevolle Giganten" von O, Portrat. Er schreibt darin, daß er selber in Deutschland, Spanien, Frankreich und am Po selbst nach vielen versuchen keinen wels damit an den Haken locken konnte. Andererseits berichtet er von Ungarn, wo fast jeder Welsangler erfolgreich mit den kleinen Grillen selbst kapitale Welse fängt. Warum das so ist, weiß auch er nicht. Er vermutet, dass der Wels im ursprünglichen Lebensraum ein anders Freßverhalten und beutespektrum hat, als in Gewässern, wo er sich neu ausgebreitet hat (Westeuropa).


----------



## symphy (24. August 2005)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

immer schön öl in die löcher kippen #6 |supergri |supergri #6 



Mußte echt wa lachen hier :m


----------



## Alleskönner (25. August 2005)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

puhhhhhhhhhhh Hab mir gerade mal alle Seiten durch gelesen und muss sagen das es sich sehr gut an hört!Probieren geht über Studieren sach ich da nur,einziges Problem woher bekomme ich die sch***** Viecher|kopfkrat:q
Muss mich mal in ein paar Tierhandlungen umhören!


----------



## Sxxlflx (25. August 2005)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

@ alleskönner...

wenn du dir die verlinkte seite mal durchliest, wirst du sicher merken das es diese art nicht in zooläden geben wird, da sie extrem selten ist...

übrigens hab ich mich nochmal schlau gemacht...diese grillen ernähren sich so gut wie nur von anderen lebewesen...würmer, schnecken etc...also nix mit wurzelfraß!!!


----------



## Profi (25. August 2005)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*



			
				Soulfly schrieb:
			
		

> @ alleskönner...
> 
> wenn du dir die verlinkte seite mal durchliest, wirst du sicher merken das es diese art nicht in zooläden geben wird, da sie extrem selten ist...
> 
> ...


 
Sie können schon im Gemüsebeet schaden durch Wurzelfraß. Salatköpfe und Kohl werden besonders gern an der Wurzel gekappt, Sie werden dann einfach welk, so meine Oma. Sind also schon gemischtköstler



Ist denn hier keiner, der in Deutschland ERFOLGREICH mit diesen Ködern ist ?


----------



## muddyliz (28. August 2005)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*



> Wer kann mir sagen wie mann sämtliche Aromen mererer Krabbler in einer Flüssigkeit gelöst bekommt, ohne das dieser Sud einem nach 3 Tagen wegschimmelt?


Nimm Alkohol.


----------



## Hardtmuth (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

Eine ganze Reihe Säugetiere und Vogelarten sind auf Maulwurfsgrillen angewiesen. Mit dem Aussterben der Grillen sterben auch diese anderen Arten aus, wie man z.B. eindeutig beim Wiedehopf gesehen hat. Sie stellen, wie andere Schlüsselarten auch, unersetzliche Funktionen im Ökosystem zur Verfügung und man sollte sie niemals systematisch verfolgen und umbringen. Mit Nematoden schon gar nicht. Und als Angelköder vielleicht nur, wenn man andererseits für ihre Vermehrung gesorgt hat indem man sie z.B. in seinem Garten weitgehend in Ruhe lässt. Wenn man also die Entnahme einiger Tiere sich "verdient" hat. Meistens übertreibt man mit dem Schaden, den sie angeblich anrichten. Es ist mehr das Gefühl, dass da jemand in seinem Garten etwas tut, was man nicht erlaubt hat. Etwas Demut und Toleranz tut unsere Erde besser als blinder Aktionismus.
Viel Freude


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

Hallo Hardtmuth,


der letzte Beitrag hier war vor 13 Jahren.
Übrigens, dass Die Top-Wallerköder sein sollen habe ich auf dem Balkan vernommen. Aber da war ich immer nur auf Forellen und Äschen unterwegs.



Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Allround-Angler (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Maulwurfsgrillenzucht*

Wenn die Natur damit "anfüttert", dann gehen die Welse drauf.
Habe mal einen Dokumentarfilm gesehen. Da wurde unter anderem der Ili in Kasachstan gezeigt.
Sandiger Boden voller Maulwurfsgrillen, dann kam Hochwasser, der Sand kippte mitsamt den Proteinhäppchen in`s Wasser.
 Der etwas zu theatralische Titel "Monster im Baggersee".#h


----------

